# Сколиоз 4 степени. Боли ночью во время сна



## Армяночка (14 Мар 2020)

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста как мне быть ,у меня сколиоз 4ой степени, в последнее время ночью болит очень спина в области поясницы, отдаёт в живот трудно дышать. Что это может быть?


----------



## La murr (14 Мар 2020)

@Армяночка, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Мар 2020)

В первую очередь необходимо попасть на приём к неврологу.


----------



## Армяночка (18 Мар 2020)

Добрый день, @Владимир Воротынцев, я обратилась нашу районную больницу, мне ответили что в моем положении это еще  цветочки, пить просто обезболивающие и все.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Мар 2020)

Сочувствую! Не повезло Вам с "эскулапом".
Где живёте?


----------



## Армяночка (17 Апр 2020)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Сочувствую! Не повезло Вам с "эскулапом".
> Где живёте?


Ростов-на-Дону


----------

